# Sorry but what is a yesso scallop?



## anne_713 (Mar 12, 2014)

Am I blind? Is that the real name?


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2014)

It's just called a scallop?????????


----------



## anne_713 (Mar 12, 2014)

Jake. said:


> It's just called a scallop?????????



Seriously? I thought maybe it was a special one. Dang.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 12, 2014)

lol yea is just call a scallop. Where did you see the yesso? o.o


----------



## anne_713 (Mar 12, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> lol yea is just call a scallop. Where did you see the yesso? o.o



At this link for the Harvest Festival info
http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/harvest-festival/


----------



## Silversea (Mar 12, 2014)

A yesso scallop is just a real life species of scallop. Animal Crossing doesn't generally specifically mention the species, so you are just looking for a "standard" scallop.


----------

